# Tierney and Teagan..



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

hanging our per usuall.


























Being very helpful in the unpacking process:

























Playing:


























All Sleepy.. Time to get comfy...



















And now watching the squirlls in the back yard..











Looking..while Teag sleeps( it's on the tree,, kinda hard to see it


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Awwwww awesome pictures of your beautiful kitties as usual!!!

Tee hee the first one is so funny!!

EEK!!!! The other one is SCARY!!! looks like Teagen is ready for halloween!!!! She could be an extra in a horror movie!!!!

It is so nice to see them enjoying their new home!



>


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sweet!  I really like the jumping ones, the birdfeeder one & the sleeping ones. It looks like they got all tuckered out from helping you unpack! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, Teagan is getting so big!! Great pictures as always.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Always good pics! What is going on with Teagan's eyes in the jumping pic? She looks almost possesed. Also, that's an awesome yard, and I like the pic of Tierney climbing the window after the squirrel.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

jessamica8 said:


> Always good pics! What is going on with Teagan's eyes in the jumping pic? She looks almost possesed. Also, that's an awesome yard, and I like the pic of Tierney climbing the window after the squirrel.


+1

Looks like her eyes are purple and the area around is radiating green?


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

i have no idea.. i hate that they came out that way.. but i loved the pic.. poor kitten


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Ta3339 said:


> i have no idea.. i hate that they came out that way.. but i loved the pic.. poor kitten


I thought it was kinda cool ... just a little scary, LOL. I almost thought you might have played with the photo to bring out that glow a little more. You should put that one in the "scary kitty pics" thread. It's a classic!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hahaha that pic scared me too! SPOOKY!

I, too, am also amazed how big Teagan's gotten!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

So, have the two of them set a date yet? Spring would be a nice time of year to have a florida wedding! 

Geez, I'm still jealous of those two and how much they love each other.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

they are brother and sister!! no inbreading in this FL household!! 

I know they are not really b&S, but that's what we call them.. we ask them all the time, where is your sister? where is your brother?

hehe.. i know we are silly


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

no, no, you're right that makes sense. I ask Addy where her sister is too! It's just that they seem to be in love and it's so cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That scary picture of Teagan really spooked me out! Is Tierney a polydactyl :?:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

nope.. his claws were just fully extended in that pic!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great photos esp the action pictures. it is so hard to get 
action pictures with my digital since there is a pause with
taking the shot. 

The ones of the squirrel with Tierney 
and Teagan sleeping missing all the fun
are cute too. Guess youll pass putting 
screens in that window hugh?? :lol:

I love the little brown spot near Teagan foot.
your kitties are adorable


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey I just realized my cat Sugar has a spot on her left foot too, I looked back on that picture of her laying flat out with the funny looking legs :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Aw that means they both have beauty marks!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Teagan has them on 3 out of 4 legs 

her back ones match:









And then her right front paw has it too.. it's wierd.just one of her pads ont hat hand is black too!!










I love it.. the markings on that leg, also go down farther in the front than the left leg! She is not symetrical with her markings, which i usually don't care for.. but i LOVE hers. makes her unique


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

This last pic is great! You're very good at capturing them at their best moments. My cat knows the camera I think and stops whatever she's doing to watch me. I have no luck. lol


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cool action shots!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah -- you definitely win the award for best action shots. Usually when I bust out the camera, the kitties go to sleep. Or if by chance they keep playing, they start going REALLYREALLYFAST so that I couldn't dream of catching them with the lense. ...stinkers...


----------

